# Trovoadas e instabilidade de Abril 2007



## Vince (10 Abr 2007 às 21:53)

No Domingo de Páscoa andei na tradição de "beijar a cruz" ("Compasso" como se diz no norte e noutras regiões) na Beira Alta, em casa de vários familiares.

Infelizmente com a azáfama da viagem esqueci-me da minha máquina fotográfica , apesar de ter pensado imensas vezes na máquina pois esperava umas belas trovoadas nestes dias.

Foi muito frustrante, pois como se esperava, houve algumas trovoadas, e assisti a umas belas células e nuvens muito interessantes, bem como fabulosas cortinas de precipitação.

À falta de melhor,  num dos dias consegui emprestada uma camara de video dum familiar.
Apesar da má qualidade (derivado da falta de resolução das camaras de video), aqui fica pelo menos uma nuvem que achei muito interessante:






















Apesar da má qualidade, resolvi colocar aqui as imagens, pois achei esta nuvem muito interessante. Estava localizada mais ou menos a SW da Serra do Caramulo, e cresceu de forma muito violenta em cerca de 30 minutos.

Parecia mesmo explosiva, quase um vulcão em erupção. Mas curiosamente, bastaram outros 30 minutos para ser completamente desfeita em altitude. Penso que devido ao Wind shear vertical. Nas fotografias vê-se bem a inclinação para a esquerda das nuvens e o vento a impedir o desenvolvimento vertical. Na 3ª e 4ª fotografia, no topo, vê-se bem o vento a "desbastar" a célula.

A Este a a Sul do meu local tal não acontecia, ocorreram trovoadas, embora nunca tenham tido a intensidade que prometiam.

PS: Peço novamente desculpa pela falta de qualidade, mas achei que talvez também considerassem curiosas as imagens.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 22:58)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

como tu mesmo disses te essa espectacular nuvem masi parecia um vulcão em erupcção, espectaculo 
as fotos dizes tu k foram tiradas por uma maquina de video de ma qualidade?
acho k estão brutais


----------



## Fil (11 Abr 2007 às 02:25)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

Eu também acho que essas fotos têm muito boa qualidade. Parece aquelas nuvens que se formam rapidamente ao fim de um dia quente de verão (já estou com saudades desses dias). Quem sabe se por debaixo dela não terá deixado granizo e trovoada!


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

As fotos ficaram boas. Eu também qdo saio, levo quase sempre a máquina... e não acho mta piada quando a esqueço por casa


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 11:52)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

Estas nuvens são sempre impressionantes mesmo quando as vemos à distância e não sentimos directamente os seus efeitos.


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 12:25)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

Malta tambem posso contribuir com imagens ??? Tirei algumas fotos no fim-de-semana passado qd estive no Alentejo a umas belas Celulas


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 12:51)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



squidward disse:


> Malta tambem posso contribuir com imagens ??? Tirei algumas fotos no fim-de-semana passado qd estive no Alentejo a umas belas Celulas



Claro que sim.
Queremos ver essas fotos


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



Dan disse:


> Claro que sim.
> Queremos ver essas fotos



 

A qualidade é que n é boa, foram tiradas pelo meu telemovel.


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 13:03)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

Estas foram tiradas no Sábado na zona entre Comporta e Santiago do Cacém 











E esta foi no Domingo, tirada na zona de Salvaterra de Magos (A13)







Ontem á tarde tb tirei a uma celula, mas ainda n passei para o PC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Abr 2007 às 14:08)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



squidward disse:


> Estas foram tiradas no Sábado na zona entre Comporta e Santiago do Cacém
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosto muito desta   Parece uma Shelf Cloud


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

1ª foto tá brutal, bela nuven


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 15:34)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



squidward disse:


>



Esta nuvem está interessante


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 15:46)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

 

Aqui estão as fotos de ontem á tarde  Foi pena não ter apanhado os relampagos, mas tb sei que é muito dificil de os apanhar. (com tlm então...)


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Abr 2007 às 16:40)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



squidward disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos de ontem á tarde  Foi pena não ter apanhado os relampagos, mas tb sei que é muito dificil de os apanhar. (com tlm então...)



Belas imagens!   

Sim senhor... tens apanhado por aí umas belas formações!


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 17:04)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



squidward disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos de ontem á tarde  Foi pena não ter apanhado os relampagos, mas tb sei que é muito dificil de os apanhar. (com tlm então...)



   






Ora bolas. Esta nuvem com uma boa máquina em vez do telemóvel e com uma planicie a servir de enquadramento tinhas aqui uma pequena obra prima. De qualquer forma, 5 estrelas !

Foi ontem aí no Cartaxo ?


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

Sim, foi tirada na janela daqui do meu quarto


----------



## squidward (13 Abr 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

Vista panorâmica das celulas dos dias 10 e 11 de Abril


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*

 

Qualquer dia se quiseres vender a casa, em vez de "Vista de Mar" ou "Vista de Serra", pões na descrição do Imóvel: "Vista para as Células"


----------



## squidward (13 Abr 2007 às 00:33)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



Vince disse:


> Qualquer dia se quiseres vender a casa, em vez de "Vista de Mar" ou "Vista de Serra", pões na descrição do Imóvel: "Vista para as Células"



bem pensado


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*



squidward disse:


> Vista panorâmica das celulas dos dias 10 e 11 de Abril



BOA ! 

Se tivesses uma webcam ou uma sequência de imagens seria ouro sobre azul.
Algúém ficou com as imagens de radar desse dia ?

Parabens !


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Abr 2007 às 20:08)

*Re: Domingo, 8 de Abril*






Que grande brutalidade!!!
Parece-me um bom Cb Arcus.
Grande registo!


----------



## jPdF (15 Abr 2007 às 12:49)

No Dia de Páscoa para os lados de Castelo Branco:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2007 às 18:06)

jPdF disse:


> No Dia de Páscoa para os lados de Castelo Branco:




Brutal!!! Ganda foto!


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2007 às 19:10)

jPdF disse:


> No Dia de Páscoa para os lados de Castelo Branco:



Grande nuvem


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2007 às 21:40)

Espectacular essa nuvem!


----------



## Fernando_ (16 Abr 2007 às 12:13)

Vince disse:


> No Domingo de Páscoa andei na tradição de "beijar a cruz" ("Compasso" como se diz no norte e noutras regiões) na Beira Alta, em casa de vários familiares.
> 
> Infelizmente com a azáfama da viagem esqueci-me da minha máquina fotográfica , apesar de ter pensado imensas vezes na máquina pois esperava umas belas trovoadas nestes dias.
> 
> ...



Uma nuvem "explosiva",  , belas imagens


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2007 às 11:26)

Depois de ver estas fotos, ficamos a saber apreciar bem melhor as nuvens.

Infelizmente, nas cidades, damos muito pouca importância ao que passa acima de nós, visto que ficamos quase sempre com um campo visual limitado...
Praticamente só vemos o que está na nossa vertical.

Viva o campo!!!!!!!


----------



## tomalino (21 Abr 2007 às 17:17)

Cá vão umas fotografias tiradas há quinze dias em Moncorvo:













E, agora, uma foto de um cumulonimbo que eu tirei no comboio que vai de Guarda a Lisboa:





Espero que gostem!


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 17:28)

Muito bonitas


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2007 às 22:15)

tomalino disse:


> Cá vão umas fotografias tiradas há quinze dias em Moncorvo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas fotos   Gostei particularmente desta, além da paisagem muito interessante, tem umas nuvens em primeiro plano que crescem de estatura da esq. para a direita, de uns simples cumulos a uns comulos congestus... 
Bom registo


----------

